# Wii #2065 - Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Europe)



## T-hug (Jun 7, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4197^^


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh my god! thank thank  thank you LoCAL


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 8, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Oh my god! thank thank  thank you LoCAL


Why didnt you get NTSC?


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 8, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Im using WODE in my first wii and the d2sun Fusion in the second and as you might know mod-chips don't let you play games from another region with 4.2


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 8, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldnt you use something like Priiloader or Startpatch to go region free?


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Multi-5 and working, just tried it.


So, now let's wait for Metroid Other M !!


----------



## Franconian (Jun 8, 2010)

Are the savegames from the NTSC compatible to the PAL version?


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 8, 2010)

Franconian said:
			
		

> Are the savegames from the NTSC compatible to the PAL version?



Would like to know this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT: franconian?! you really from franconia? because im too


----------



## hergipotter (Jun 8, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Franconian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i'm also from franconia and i want to know about the savegames, too


----------



## fudgi (Jun 8, 2010)

well im not from franconia but i also wanna know about it


----------



## garet12 (Jun 8, 2010)

well i didn't start with the NTSC version so i'll get this one


----------



## Franconian (Jun 8, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Franconian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Nuremberg


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 8, 2010)

hergipotter said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes people i think it should. I could use Japanese save files and Pal on me 4.2U wii.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 8, 2010)

Franconian said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i live in nuremberg too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@gamefreak: thanks for the info m8


----------



## monkat (Jun 8, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Franconian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dusseldorf > Nuremberg on name alone. The only city in Deutschland that I know


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Jun 8, 2010)

Ohh... Feeling like Oktoberfest here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just got my Wii back from Nintendo...


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 8, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Dusseldorf > Nuremberg on name alone. The only city in Deutschland that I know



That was rude! dusseldorf sucks monkey balls xD been there once.. never ever again! its like dirty as hell up there! 

nuremberg all the way =D and one should know nuremberg for the trials of nuremberg?! guess so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on topic: well just to not get deleted my post: great game played the us version, can only recommend this one


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Franconian (Jun 8, 2010)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> Does this work?
> I just couldn't get the damn NTSC version to work, Disc or USB.



NTSC works perfectly, tested with Disc and USB. The key is to force the loader settings to "English". Google for 'galaxy green screen' if you have problems.


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 8, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what this is and I suppose it means that I need to install something on my wii...right?
Well, I had to wait 2 weeks now, its ok...because the game is really great =)


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 8, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Köln all the way!!!Düsseldorf...never heard of it


----------



## camurso_ (Jun 8, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I only play PAL games on my wii. Why? Because I fell sager that way, call me a maniac...


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> Does this work?


read page 1 post #6


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome, this is going to be my killer game for the coming holiday on Wii!
Glad to see it dumped, I can't wait till the exams are over


----------



## fudgi (Jun 8, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe so true, köln rocks ;P


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 8, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2 - First 14 Minutes - Part 1




Super Mario Galaxy 2 - First 14 Minutes - Part 2


----------



## fudgi (Jun 8, 2010)

ok to answer the savefile question (especially for the german fellows) yes its compatible, just tried it out


----------



## Reecey (Jun 8, 2010)

does anyone have a link for super mario galaxy 2 local not these sites that you have to pay to download. pm me.


----------



## camurso_ (Jun 8, 2010)

Google it.
Asking for links means you get banned


----------



## elmariachi (Jun 8, 2010)

I have the multi 6 version, Dutch included  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 works like a charm

@ reece71079: ever heard of torrents


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 8, 2010)

Part 1
Super Mario Galaxy 2 - I primi 12 Minuti - Gameplay ITALIANO



Part 2
Super Mario Galaxy 2 - I primi 12 Minuti - Gameplay ITALIANO


----------



## Toastbrot (Jun 8, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> ok to answer the savefile question (especially for the german fellows) yes its compatible, just tried it out



are you sure? just started the pal version for the first time and it doesn't recognize my ntsc savestate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how did you achive it?


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jun 8, 2010)

If you like this game then BUY IT! Yes im talking to YOU!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Reading this whilst downloading the game in the background you dirty thief... Hope ur Wii breaks down when you put the pirate game in it!  

/rant over..  oh! i think my d/l has just finished


----------



## Sonikku (Jun 8, 2010)

Any new IOS's that I need to play this game? The last time I installed new IOS's was to be able to play New Super Mario Bros. After that game, I didn't touch my wii anymore.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 8, 2010)

Works on my Wii too! To bad I have finished the NTSC version.


----------



## Bairoku (Jun 8, 2010)

Toastbrot said:
			
		

> ust started the pal version for the first time and it doesn't recognize my ntsc savestate.


Of course not. You can never combine savegames and games with different regions.
You can convert it by using "FE100". Just google it, I'm sure, you'll find a tutorial =)


----------



## fudgi (Jun 8, 2010)

Toastbrot said:
			
		

> fudgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok you need the FE 100 program, which also includes Xyzzy an app for hbc which you will run first, it will create a keys.txt which you will need later then you have to go to your wii options and copy a savefile from wii to sd (doesnt matter which one, i took the twilight princess save file). In this FE 100 package is a program called Key Grabber.exe, which youll run.
First you have to click on „Get stuff from Interwebz“ then 3 lines should be filled out. 
Next you click on "Get stuff from a savefile“ and search for your data.bin save file which is in SD:\private\wii\title\RZDE (RZDE is the ID of twilight princess here, if you choose another game its the id of that game you have to look in). 
When youve done that click on „Get stuff from xyzzy key dump or nand backup“ and choose your keys.txt which is on the root of your SD Card (which youve gotten by using Xyzyy). 
Now all lines should be filled out and you can click on "Make me happy".

EDIT: I should add that this procedure only needs to be done once, in case you wanna try this with other games as well. 
So again, the procedure above only needs to be done once. You just need to do the steps beneath for further games.

Now your are able to pack and unpack every save game file.
So now copy your Super Mario Galaxy 2 save game file to your sd card you will find it in SD:\private\wii\title\SB4E. 
After that you run FE100.exe on your computer and browse your Super Mario Galaxy 2 save file (line 1). then hit the button unpack it. You will find a new folder in your FE100 Folder called "0001000053423445".
The last 2 digits indicate that the save file is NTSC you just have to rename it to "0001000053423450" since 50 stands for PAL.
Now go to FE100.exe again and browse your "Unpacked Savefile folder" (second line) which is (in this case) "0001000053423450" now. and hit the "pack savefile button. 
Now a new data.bin has been created in your FE100 folder. 
Next create a new folder on your sd card in SD:\private\wii\title which is called SB4P and put your new data.bin in this folder. You might want to move the SB4E folder onto your pc, because it could be confusing if you see 2 Super Mario Galaxy 2 Save files.
In order for the savefile to work you need to have played the PAL version once for it to create the save file. 
Then you go to the Wii options again and delete the PAL savefile from your wii. 
Afterwards you copy over the newly created PAL savefile over to your wii from your SD card. 
Everything should be as it was with your NTSC game.

EDIT: You might want to Consider that the folder names will vary  for other games and only the last 2 digits are probably the same (I cant confirm that). You also might want to have a look inside the folder. Sometimes there is a file in it with the ID of a game. So you need to change that into the ID of the other regions game. And this doesnt work for all games, but for alot it does.

Hope it wasnt too confusing. The text is long but the procedure is very easy


----------



## Toastbrot (Jun 8, 2010)

hmm i'm a bit confused because my US savestate is in a folder called SB4E ... !?
And when i unpack it, it's 0001000053423445.
On the other hand, the new pal savestate i created with the game is SB4P (unpacked XXXXXXXX50). Im confused now?


----------



## fudgi (Jun 8, 2010)

Toastbrot said:
			
		

> hmm i'm a bit confused because my US savestate is in a folder called SB4E ... !?
> And when i unpack it, it's 0001000053423445.
> On the other hand, the new pal savestate i created with the game is SB4P (unpacked XXXXXXXX50). Im confused now?



sorry my mistake its exactly the other way around, i edited my post


----------



## Toastbrot (Jun 8, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> sorry my mistake its exactly the other way around, i edited my post



hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that did the trick . thank you!


----------



## fudgi (Jun 8, 2010)

Toastbrot said:
			
		

> fudgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe bitte


----------



## Mikk0 (Jun 8, 2010)

works great on 4.2e with wiikey2

and looks amazingly good


----------



## elmariachi (Jun 8, 2010)

Sonikku said:
			
		

> Any new IOS's that I need to play this game? The last time I installed new IOS's was to be able to play New Super Mario Bros. After that game, I didn't touch my wii anymore.



latest IOS 56 will do

dunnot know what NSMB installed for ya


----------



## albert69 (Jun 8, 2010)

hi guys go easy on me first time here lol i got wiikey 2 upto date aswell and wii firmware 4.1e and old twilight hack that i played the first mario galaxy then bought wiikey 2 after that and the last game i played on it was new super mario brothers so was just wondering how do i get the new super mario galaxy to work i would rather run it from disk channel on wiikey 2 is there a way yet oh and i have a few wad games installed from homebrew channel cheers if you can put me on the right path thanks


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 8, 2010)

albert69 said:
			
		

> hi guys go easy on me first time here lol i got wiikey 2 upto date aswell and wii firmware 4.1e and old twilight hack that i played the first mario galaxy then bought wiikey 2 after that and the last game i played on it was new super mario brothers so was just wondering how do i get the new super mario galaxy to work i would rather run it from disk channel on wiikey 2 is there a way yet oh and i have a few wad games installed from homebrew channel cheers if you can put me on the right path thanks



you just need to update to FW 4.2, than you can play with your Wiikey from Disc-Channel.

But as you use old Softmods, i don't know if its save to Update...


----------



## albert69 (Jun 9, 2010)

hi guys i brickblocked the update on the disk and when i put it in the wii it came up in disk channel then i click start and got 002 error so then i installed IOS56-64-v5405.wad in my homebrew channel then tried the game again and it worked so now will the game be ok cheers


----------



## fudgi (Jun 9, 2010)

well if the game works it is ok...


----------



## Mikk0 (Jun 9, 2010)

albert69 said:
			
		

> hi guys go easy on me first time here lol i got wiikey 2 upto date aswell and wii firmware 4.1e and old twilight hack that i played the first mario galaxy then bought wiikey 2 after that and the last game i played on it was new super mario brothers so was just wondering how do i get the new super mario galaxy to work i would rather run it from disk channel on wiikey 2 is there a way yet oh and i have a few wad games installed from homebrew channel cheers if you can put me on the right path thanks



well i'v always updated via internet on my wii with wiikey 2.. and currently useing the latest fw, game works fine from disk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and damn i gotta say this agein: so mutch fun to play this game


----------



## tpformbh (Jun 10, 2010)

Any ideas what update is on the disk?  I've got 4.2E on the wii, both softmodded and hard modded.  Disk channel says there's an update so I've had to run it through neogamma, but would rather not have to.

Strange to think this is the first time in 3 generations of Nintendo consoles (since the SNES) that 2 proper mario games have come out on the same system!


----------



## bosman (Jun 11, 2010)

fudgi said:
			
		

> Toastbrot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks fudgi, this worked for me converting a NTSC data.bin to a PAL saved. Don't know how as I would have thought some gameid change was required but hey, it worked so thanks again.


----------



## TheLightforce (Jun 12, 2010)

*knuddel* *cuddle 4 all* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And don't forget: Piracy is theft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und nicht vergessen: Piraterie ist Diebstahl!






Male greetings from Cologne.


----------



## fudgi (Jun 12, 2010)

does anyone of you know, why mario brings back power items to the ship? and for example the rock power up, after i got the star in a level where the rock power up has been used, he didnt bring it back... i dont really get the meaning of all this heh


----------



## Tekky (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm going to buy this game today because it's a true masterpiece.

Is there a way to block the firmware update on the disc?

I'm still running 4.0E and have a wiikey.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tekky said:
			
		

> Is there a way to block the firmware update on the disc?


sure, start it by using a loader (like NeoGamma)


----------



## Ollibolli V2 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is such an amazing game, why Nintendo doesn't integrate a new anti-piracy-methode inside it?


----------



## Krestent (Aug 6, 2010)

Ollibolli V2 said:
			
		

> This is such an amazing game, why Nintendo doesn't integrate a new anti-piracy-methode inside it?


Out of ideas for AP?


----------

